# Die Meeresschildkröte angeln - Tipps und Tricks^^



## seanbuddha (16. Juli 2009)

So, leute, ich hab gestern nacht die begehrte Meeresschildkröte geangelt, Das war echt Arbeit, 16 stunden nur geangelt...also wollte ich denen helfen die sie auch wollen *g* Hier ein paar Tipps und Tricks:
1.Die Schildkröte lässt sich nur in Schwärmen im meer fangen (lange diskussion mit gm *augen verdreh*) 

2.Wenn ihr noch keine gute Angel habt(dh. normale oder mit angeln +5) geht wenn ihr schon einen höhernen Skill habt und die Quest von Nat Pagle  schon gemacht habt nochmal zu ihm. Er gibt euch Nats Glücksangel die +25 angeln macht^^

3.Falls ihr noch nicht einen so hohen Skill habt könnt ihr auch die Schalentierfallen in Feralas nahe des Hordesützpunktes "ausrauben". Da droppt mit etwas Glück eine Angel mit +20 angeln (vor dem patch 3.1 hat sie mir sehr geholfen hehe)

4.Lasst euch vom Vz +2 Angeln auf Handschuhe verzaubern(Es ist zwar wenig aber bringt)
Die Mats sind billig, 1 Seelenstaub und 3 Schwarzmaulöl^^

5.An alle Nordendler hier: Macht ein paar Tägliche Angelquests von Marcia Balzer am Brunnen von Dalaran, mit etwas Glück droppen in dem für die Quest erhaltenen Sack voll geangelter Schätze nicht nur die begehrten +30 Angeln sondern auch den Angelhut und das Rezept für Kapitan Rumseys Lagerbier. Für das Bier ist kein hoher Kochskill erforderlich und die Mats lassen sich in jeder zwergischen Taverne kaufen. Zur Not kauft ihr das Bier einfach im Ah, eigentlich recht günstig. Ausserdem besteht die möglichkeit einen Angelköder zu bekommen der den Angelskill für 1std. um +100 erhöht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Leute die einen Ehrfürchtigen Ruf bei den Kalu´ak geniessen dürfen sich nicht nur über ein Pinguin Pet freuen sondern auch auf die Angelrute der Kalu´ak die Angeln +30 macht und auchnoch einen Unterwasser atmen lässt.(Kostenpunkt knapp 127g, einfach ein paar Quests machen) Sehr praktisch! 

6.Lasst euch von einem Ingi ein paar Aquadynamische Fischanlocker machen oder kauft sie euch im Ah. Diese machen +100 Angeln für 10min. Alternativ könnten die leute mit niedrigem Angelskill sich auch die Schmuckstücke kaufen die +75 Angeln für 10min machen. Beides kann sich wirklich JEDER leisten.

7.Das in meinem Auge beste Gebiet zum Angeln der Schildkröte ist in der Boranischen Tundra. Vor dem Dorf Unu´pe der Kalu´ak befinden sich etliche Schwärme von Mondlichtsepia und Monsterbäuchen die man dann auch gut zum Kochskillen benutzen oder im Ah verkaufen kann. Einfach zu den vor dem Dorf gelegenen Eisbergen schwimmen, da sieht sie man direkt. Praktischerweise verkaufen die Netten Hasenzahntuskarr direkt in dem Dorf auch Köder und die Starke Angelrute die +5 Angeln macht.

8.Kauft euch das Elixier des Wasserwandelns oder holt euch einen netten Dk mit Eisigen Pfaden dazu(ausser ihr seid ein Dk), es ist ziemlich Praktisch anstatt sich dauernd eine Eisscholle suchen zu müssen.(Ich habe kein Elixier benutzt und keinen Dk dabei gehabt aber schlussendlich hats doch geklappt )

9.Bringt wirklich viel Zeit mit, ich habe 16 Stunden reine Angelzeit gebraucht um die süsse Schildkröte zu Angeln^^

Wenn ihr diese Regeln befolgt sollte das Glück der Meeresschildkröte mit 60% Wassergeschwindigkeit und wirklich süssen Augen nicht weit sein <3

Schöne grüsse von mir an Zam (Dein Taure sieht Klasse aus auf der Schildkröte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Mfg Seanbuddha


----------



## Manowar (16. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß garnicht ob man da wirklich so einen hohen Skill braucht.
Ich wollte nur die Angel Daily mit den Monsterbäuchen machen und hatte sie an der Angel.
Das Einzige was ich dazu hatte war die Epic-Angel und die Angelschnur (+30 Angeln ist das glaube ich).


----------



## Freelancer (16. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> 1.Die Schildkröte lässt sich nur ein Schwärmen fangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das ist der einzige tipp der wirklich was taugt für die Schildkröte der rest erleichtert nur das Angeln aber nicht das bekommen der Schildkröte nett tipps zum angeln sind es aber trotzdem

Dazu kommt das auch schamis übers wasser gehen können nicht nur dk´s  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (16. Juli 2009)

also der Skill ist egal, die Dropprate is einfach, wie bei jedem mount das irgendwo droppt, sehr gering.


----------



## abe15 (16. Juli 2009)

Ich verstehe nicht was ihr alle habt mit der Schildkröte XD Ich habe meine schon vor einigen Wochen zufällig beim Bufffood farmen bekommen *gg*
Habe einfach ein paar Engelsdrachenfische geangelt und nach 10 Minuten war was lilanes zwischen den Fischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann man eigentlich irgendwo sehen wer wann welches Achievement ergattert hat? Ich habe so einen Verdacht, dass meine Schildkröte Realmfirst war :O


----------



## Potpotom (16. Juli 2009)

Skill ist vollkommen egal... mein plöder DK (der hauptsâchlich Erz farmt - in aller Ruhe und fernab der Gilde ^^) hat die Schildkröte gleich zu Beginn gehabt - da war der skill noch jenseits von Gut und Böse.


----------



## Belphega (16. Juli 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Habe einfach ein paar Engelsdrachenfische geangelt und nach 10 Minuten war was lilanes zwischen den Fischen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



... is die nicht blau?


----------



## abe15 (16. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> ... is die nicht blau?



Öhhhhm weiß nicht, eventuell haben mich auch einfach das aufploppende Achivement und die "LOL!" Rufe der Gilde abgelenkt^^

Hab nochmal nachgeschaut, am 28.4.09 hab ich das Achivement bekommen, ist also doch schon etwas länger her also flamt nicht mein Erinnerungsvermögen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (16. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> ... is die nicht blau?


Ja ist sie...


----------



## Freelancer (16. Juli 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht was ihr alle habt mit der Schildkröte XD Ich habe meine schon vor einigen Wochen zufällig beim Bufffood farmen bekommen *gg*
> Habe einfach ein paar Engelsdrachenfische geangelt und nach 10 Minuten war was lilanes zwischen den Fischen
> 
> 
> ...



Arsenal da kannst du die erfolge bei jedem Spieler sehen 


Ich hab z.b jeden tag beim questen jeden fischschwarm mitgenommen und als ich dann irgendwo am angeln war kam ein Spieler der mit der Schildkröte sein 50 fisch gefangen hat da war mir wieder eingefallen wie ungerecht wow doch sein kann und seit dem fliege ich an den Fischschwärmen vorbei und mache nur noch die tagesquests ^^


----------



## Smóky-DOTD (16. Juli 2009)

der skill spielt keine rolle...

ich hatte das ding nach ca 15 min....kein scherz...übrigens die ratte auch..da hat es vlt 30 min gedauert...maximal


also alles reines glück


----------



## Heydu (16. Juli 2009)

Freelancer schrieb:


> Das ist der einzige tipp der wirklich was taugt für die Schildkröte der rest erleichtert nur das Angeln aber nicht das bekommen der Schildkröte nett tipps zum angeln sind es aber trotzdem
> 
> Dazu kommt das auch schamis übers wasser gehen können nicht nur dk´s
> 
> ...



dazu kommts noch, dass Priester auch übers Wasser geheh können und nicht nur Schamis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MxSyl3r (16. Juli 2009)

ja die ist blau

ich hab sie bei der angeldaylie mit den monsterbäuchen bekommen


----------



## casch79 (16. Juli 2009)

Ich angel auch schon seit einiger Zeit, aber irgendwie hat es noch nciht geklappt.  Aber gut zu wissen, dass sie nur in Schwärmen droppt.


----------



## abe15 (16. Juli 2009)

Freelancer schrieb:


> Arsenal da kannst du die erfolge bei jedem Spieler sehen



Damit gewinnst du offiziell das Brett des Tages !!!!

Ich werde nicht ernsthaft die Erfolge aller 15.000 Wrathbringerspieler durchgucken nur um zu erfahren ob ich so ein doofes Mount früher hatte oO


----------



## Maradil (16. Juli 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach ist es echt so, dass es Accounts gibt, die einfach irgendwie mehr Glück haben, und welche, die weniger Glück haben. Ich spiele nun seit 4 Jahren, und war regelmäßig ZG, Kara, TdM etc. farme täglich das Baron Mount, aber nichts. Auch angel ich täglich 1-2 Stunden, keine Schildi oder Ratte oder so.

Is nur so eine Spekulation ^^


----------



## zkral (16. Juli 2009)

Nett geschrieben, nur hab ich meine Schildkröte an der Vallianzfeste beim Warten aufs Schiff ohne Schwarm (direkt am Doc) bei Angelskill 437+30er Angel und 50er Köder geangelt...so ist das halt mit den Randompicups...man weiss nie wann die kommen, denn bei jedem Versuch beginnt die Chance von vorne. Klar, bessere Angelwerte erhöhen die Dropchance, aber das ist einfach keine Garantie...

Ps: Gibts für Serverfirst net Heldentaten? Ich mein da hatte ich was gesehen bei Einführung vom Lichking, da waren dann alle 10 Minuten irgendwelche Serverfirsts die den Channel zugespammt haben...Zuzüglich vom "Das Eis ist geschmolzen..."


----------



## Caveman1979 (16. Juli 2009)

Es spielt keine rolle wo du angelst hauptsache in einem Schwarm.

Und wenn du mal bei buffed die meereschildkröte suchst steht da genau mit ungefair 214 berichten alles das drinnen.
Aber schön das du dir die zeit genommen hast das mal zu einem Thema zumachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heilbäumchen (16. Juli 2009)

Maradil schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist es echt so, dass es Accounts gibt, die einfach irgendwie mehr Glück haben, und welche, die weniger Glück haben. Ich spiele nun seit 4 Jahren, und war regelmäßig ZG, Kara, TdM etc. farme täglich das Baron Mount, aber nichts. Auch angel ich täglich 1-2 Stunden, keine Schildi oder Ratte oder so.
> 
> Is nur so eine Spekulation ^^



Ja aber so ist es doch auch im richtigen Leben, mal verliert man, mal gewinnen die anderen. Ich hatte mir vorgenommen, in meinem Urlaub mal ein paar dailies zu machen und ein paar mats für das Fischmahl zusammenzufarmen und siehe da in einem Schwarm Wildlachse in den Grizzlyhügeln, war sie einfach drin. Ich hatte das Mount schon tags zuvor bei jemandem der die daily Angelq in TW gemacht hatte bweundert und geb zu ich war neidisch, allerdings hab ich die fixe Idee recht bald verworfen, gezielt nach dem ding zu angeln, denn es ist doch so bei Styleitems, wenn man Dinge mit einer grottenschlechten Dropchance unbedingt haben will, bekommt man sie sowieso nicht. Wenn man allerdings immer mal nebenbei die Sache so macht und mit anderen Sachen kombiniert, dropt das begehrte Stück nach einer mehr oder weniger langen Zeit ganz von allein und die Freude ist umso größer, ah ich habs....


----------



## Christoph007s (16. Juli 2009)

was wollt ihr eig. alle mit der Schildkröte, ok das achivment, aber die 150% ( ???)  wassertempo sind doch einfach unütz, epic fm ftw^^


----------



## Bader1 (16. Juli 2009)

60%, Maelstorm ftw


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juli 2009)

also ich find die 60% nützlich..mit eisiger pfad kannste schliesslich net mit 100% tauchen^^ ausserdem siehts stylisch aus^^


----------



## Poserritter (17. Juli 2009)

hm, danke für die Tipps. Ich bin zu faul, durch die ganze Welt zu eiern für Nat und hab daher die Quest aus Shattrath gemacht für die Angel. "Ich würde lieber angeln" heisst die glaub bei nem Jungen Unteres Viertel.
Geangelt hab ich wie blöd aber die Schildkröte ist nicht dran gewesen. Ratte auch nicht.


----------



## Dragonchen (17. Juli 2009)

guten morgen

also ich habe die schildkröte damals inerhalb von 15 min gehabt oder anders gesagt ich habe in 6 schwärmen geangelt und das am fjord 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber dafür habe ich schon 2x die ratte aus dem kanal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß drago


----------



## Tünnemann72 (17. Juli 2009)

Ok, danke an den Threadersteller für die Mühe ... ich möchte das Teil auch gerne haben ... also weiter angeln ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ymenia (17. Juli 2009)

Morgen!

Die Tipps sind wirklich nett und 16h sind sicher kein Kinderspiel (wenns gut läuft angle ich gerade mal eine halbe Stunde, dann vergeht mir die Lust). Du könntest noch zufügen, dass aus den Taschen der Angel-Daily auch spezielle Fischköder droppen können, die den Angelskill für eine Stunde (!) um 100 erhöhen.

Das einzige was mich ein wenig beim Lesen stört sind die ganzen "^^" "


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" "


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" etc. Weniger ist manchmal mehr. DACH DACH

Schönen Tag *wink*


----------



## Laberede (17. Juli 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> hm, danke für die Tipps. Ich bin zu faul, durch die ganze Welt zu eiern für Nat und hab daher die Quest aus Shattrath gemacht für die Angel. "Ich würde lieber angeln" heisst die glaub bei nem Jungen Unteres Viertel.
> Geangelt hab ich wie blöd aber die Schildkröte ist nicht dran gewesen. Ratte auch nicht.



Hä, was ?

Die Schildkröte dropt nur in Nordend-Schwärmen und die Ratte nur in Dalaran Kanalisation !

Da nach 3.1 die Fischpreise ins Bodenlose gefallen sind hab ich nur die Daily gemacht. Im Scholazarbecken hab ich sie dann auch bekommen.


----------



## The Future (17. Juli 2009)

Also so weit ich weiss kann man die Schildkröte überall fangen in Nordend und das nicht nur in schwärmen.


das weiss ich weil ein Gilden mitglied die beim ersten wurf m wasser gefangen hat und wir ihn extra gefragt haben ob er sie in einem schwarm gefangen hat und er meinte: Er hat sie einfach nur aus dem wasser geangelt ohne im schwarm zu werfen.


----------



## Stupsichen (17. Juli 2009)

Hidiho...

Also ich würde das Angeln der Schildkröte dem Zufall überlassen. Hab vor ein paar Wochen einfach die Angelquest gemacht und beim ersten Wurf war sie am Harken. Kein Stress, kein stundenlanges Sitzen...

LG
Steffi


----------



## Nexus.X (17. Juli 2009)

Christoph007s schrieb:


> was wollt ihr eig. alle mit der Schildkröte, ok das achivment, aber die 150% ( ???)  wassertempo sind doch einfach unütz, epic fm ftw^^


Wird bestimmt noch eine brauchbarere Funktion bekommen.



Laberede schrieb:


> *Hä, was ?
> 
> Die Schildkröte dropt nur in Nordend-Schwärmen und die Ratte nur in Dalaran Kanalisation !*
> Da nach 3.1 die Fischpreise ins Bodenlose gefallen sind hab ich nur die Daily gemacht. Im Scholazarbecken hab ich sie dann auch bekommen.


Er sagte nur das er die Shattrath-Quest für die +20 (?!) Angel gemacht hat, aber nie das er die Schildkröte dort fand. Wie im folgenden Satz stand hat er weder Schildkröte, noch Ratte bisher.

Ich hab nach 30 Stunden (Nicht am Stück, aber auf eine Woche verteilt kommt genug zusammen pro Tag) keine Lust mehr gehabt nach dem Vieh zu suchen. 4 Tage später taucht sie bei der Angelquest mit dem verlorenen Arm im Lootfenster auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Nex


----------



## Sebasti92 (17. Juli 2009)

scheisse wer da 16 stunden vergeudet für ne schildkröte in wow is schon echt traurig..


----------



## Antilli (17. Juli 2009)

Also Tipps kann man da wohl nicht geben (ausser, dass die Schildkröte nur in Schwärmen und nur in Nordend dropped). Alles andere ist wohl nur Zufall.

Als ich mit meinen Warri Angeln skillen wollte und ich zufällig in IF war (dps an der Puppe testen), habe ich die Angel ausgeworfen und nach dem 5. Fisch war Eisenkiefer dran. Blinggg - wusste damals gar nicht, dass es dieses Achievement gibt ^^

Bei der 3. Daily in der Kanalisation hatte ich auch schon die Ratte (mittlerweile sogar eine 2. geangelt). 

Dann kam eine erfolglose Zeit. Im WoW Forum stand dann, die Droprate würde erhöht werden, wenn man die Daily vor Shatt "Krokolisken in der Stadt" im Log hat. Ich Daily zufällig bekommen, ab in den Fjord und im 11. Schwarm war dann der dunkle Hering (oder so ähnlich) drinnen. Ich dachte, jetzt muss die Schildkröte dran glauben.

Habe seitdem ca. 2K Fische (nur in Schwärmen) geangelt, aber keine Schildkröte :-( Ist einfach nur Luck gewesen. 

Ein Kumpel von mir hatte sich nach meinem Erfolg gleich die Daily bei Barlo geholt, aber bis heute den dunklen Hering nicht an der Angel gehabt, dafür nach 4h in OG den Fisch dort + den Q-Krokolisken geangelt.

Da aber die Schildkröte ein harter aber nicht der härteste Brocken für das Achievement ist, hänge ich meine Angel halt beim Farmen oder Questen in jeden Schwarm. I-wann wird es auch blinggg machen :-)


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (17. Juli 2009)

Sebasti92 schrieb:


> scheisse wer da 16 stunden vergeudet für ne schildkröte in wow is schon echt traurig..




Sagt der wo ne Arenateamwertung von 2,2 hat... Du hast echt Langeweile oder ? 

Lass doch jedem seins ?

Ich kenn jemanden der zieht sich der Reihe nach 80er hoch, die gehen zwar nicht Raiden aber das macht dem Spaß also soll er es machen


Tolleranz usw.. Würde dir mal gut stehen 


Btt: Ich will mir die auch schon die ganze Zeit Angeln, leider kommen die Raids immer dazwischen ^^


----------



## Maradil (17. Juli 2009)

Sebasti92 schrieb:


> scheisse wer da 16 stunden vergeudet für ne schildkröte in wow is schon echt traurig..



ich glaube nicht, dass er 16 Stunden am Stück geangelt hat, also erst denken, dann posten...


----------



## Gierdre (17. Juli 2009)

Antilli schrieb:


> Da aber die Schildkröte ein harter aber nicht der härteste Brocken für das Achievement ist, hänge ich meine Angel halt beim Farmen oder Questen in jeden Schwarm. I-wann wird es auch blinggg machen :-)



Genau darauf hoffe ich auch. Mit der Einstellung kommt man übrigens bei einigen der Achivements am weitesten. Ruhe bewahren und nicht drauf versteifen. Mit Zeit und Ruhe erreicht man irgendwann alles fast von allein...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pobbsi (17. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß nicht warum ihr euch selbst so unter Druck setzt. Irgendwann wird die Schildkröte schon anbeißen. So wie bei mir. Ich wollte eigentlich nur ein bisschen Buff-Food im AH verkaufen und habe Lachse in den Grizzlyhügeln geangelt. Beim letzten Fisch dann war sie dran =) Ich hab gar nicht damit gerechnet und auch nicht gezielt geangelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Umso größer war dann die Freude =P


----------



## Technocrat (17. Juli 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnicht ob man da wirklich so einen hohen Skill braucht.



Man kann die Schildkröte mit Skill 1 angeln. Wie in den Patchnotes steht, ist die einzige Bedingung das man sie nur aus Schulen bekommt. Alles andere ist schnurz.


----------



## Sir Wagi (17. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> 9.Bringt wirklich viel Zeit mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Man muss nich viel Zeit mitbringen ... Nur viel Geduld, Motivation und Leistungsbereitschaft, wenns länger dauert ^^ ...

Auch wenn´s viele nicht gerne lesen: Damals kam der Patch ... Dann hab ich ein bisschen geangelt und im 16. (!) war die coole kleine Schildkröte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Spectrales (17. Juli 2009)

Danke für den Guide.. Aber bitte lass nächstes Mal die Smileys weg. Niemand will nach jedem Satz ein "^^" sehen...

Kann man ernsthaft mit Skill 1 schon die Schildkröte angeln? Soweit ich weiss zieht man dann immer noch Müll aus den Schwärmen


----------



## Acid_1 (17. Juli 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Danke für den Guide.. Aber bitte lass nächstes Mal die Smileys weg. Niemand will nach jedem Satz ein "^^" sehen...
> 
> Kann man ernsthaft mit Skill 1 schon die Schildkröte angeln? Soweit ich weiss zieht man dann immer noch Müll aus den Schwärmen



Klar.
Es ist nur eine geringere Chance da was Gutes zu erwischen

(Die Kanalratte hatt ich auch schon nachm 7. oder 8. Mal)


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Juli 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Kann man ernsthaft mit Skill 1 schon die Schildkröte angeln? Soweit ich weiss zieht man dann immer noch Müll aus den Schwärmen



Du kannst auch die Daily Angelquests mit Skill 1 machen.
Statt Fischen angelst du tatsächlich nur Müll aber die Schildkröte/Questitems sind davon unabhängig und droppen extra, völlig egal ob du Fische oder Müll rausholst.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (17. Juli 2009)

Sebasti92 schrieb:


> scheisse wer da 16 stunden vergeudet für ne schildkröte in wow is schon echt traurig..


 aber du bist  der oberheld was?

wenn jmd wow als hobby sieht und nicht mehr als 2 stunden in der woche investiert ist es ok so...
wenn jmd aber als leidenschaft sieht und 28 stunden in 2 tagen investiert ist es auch ok weil er es für sich so entschieden hat...


----------



## Brisk7373 (17. Juli 2009)

irgend wie hast du mich dazu gebracht das ich angeln nochmal skille mit meinem dk xD


----------



## Nathanyel (17. Juli 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnicht ob man da wirklich so einen hohen Skill braucht.
> Ich wollte nur die Angel Daily mit den Monsterbäuchen machen und hatte sie an der Angel.


Und ich hab die Angel vom Turnier (noch vor 3.0 geholt) mit +5 Angelschnur, den Hut, die Stiefel, Handschuhverzauberung und +100 Köder, dazu massenweise Bier, der höchste mögliche Angelskill, und hab sie immer noch nicht...


----------



## The Future (17. Juli 2009)

Nathanyel schrieb:


> Und ich hab die Angel vom Turnier (noch vor 3.0 geholt) mit +5 Angelschnur, den Hut, die Stiefel, Handschuhverzauberung und +100 Köder, dazu massenweise Bier, der höchste mögliche Angelskill, und hab sie immer noch nicht...


keine sorge mein freund hat 6 tage ca. 10 stunden geangelt und hatt sie noch immer nicht.

er hats dann aufgegeben und meint er angelt jetzt nur nebenbei.


naja ein vorteil hat er er hat ca. 40 sieränen trännen und 40 nordmeerperlen was sich seehr gut im ah macht wenn man mehr als die 40 22, stacks fische die dazu kommen nicht beachtet.


----------



## Shaguar93 (17. Juli 2009)

Sebasti92 schrieb:


> scheisse wer da 16 stunden vergeudet für ne schildkröte in wow is schon echt traurig..


Hm, vielleicht deiner Meinung nach. Ist Ansichtssache würd ich sagen.


----------



## Iranikus (17. Juli 2009)

Stimmt es, dass die Schildkröte ab Patch 3.2 herausgenommen wird? Sagte letztens einer im Spiel. Allerdings geb ich darauf nicht viel.


----------



## Albra (17. Juli 2009)

mach die angeldailiequesten in shattrath da sind auch immer 5 und mehr +100köder dabei die nur 10 min halten aber wer will schon 1h nur angeln...


----------



## Bodog (17. Juli 2009)

Hiho,

Dankeschön, lieber Threadersteller, sind ein paar nette Tipps dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich versuche auch manchmal mein Glück, bisher hatte ich keinen Erfolg.
Mir wäre es ja lieber wenn die 100% hätte, auch wenn es für eine Schildkröte nie möglich wäre.

Mfg Bodog


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juli 2009)

Bodog schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> Dankeschön, lieber Threadersteller, sind ein paar nette Tipps dabei
> 
> ...



bitteschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xan on Fire (17. Juli 2009)

Die Schildkröte ist absoluter Zufall. Mit meinem Paladin hab ich schon wie ein blöder geangelt, für beide allianz-80er immer für Bufffood geangelt und mit meiner Hordemagierin hab ich gradmal um die 350 Fische seit WotlK-release gefangen und *schwupps* hatte sie die Schildkröte. Gezielt "farmen" schaft da nur Frust. Einfach nebenbei mal angeln und auf sein Glück vertrauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tauwar (19. Juli 2009)

Danke für die hilfreichen Tipps... Naja eigentlich habe ich nur den gebraucht, das Sie nur in Schwärmen zu angeln ist... Endlich habe ich meine... Nach 106 Mal angeln.... Und ich bin erst Level *30* ....Wers nicht glaubt hier ein Screen Meeresschildkröte und hier ein Link zu meinem WoW-Armory UNLIVELY


Danke nochmal...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naldina (19. Juli 2009)

weniger smileys bitte


----------



## Fugar (19. Juli 2009)

ich wollt heute das erste mal gezielt nach ihr angeln. bin erst rüber in die grizzly hügel und hab bei der venture in ein paar schwärme geangelt, erfolglos.
dann bin ich rüber an die ostküste und habe vielleicht eine stunde wenn ned sogar weniger geangelt und schwups hatte ich sie am haken :>
und das verwitterte tagebuch hab ich am gleichen tag davor in den zangarmarschen geangelt, es war sogar in der ersten drin^^


----------



## Azashar (19. Juli 2009)

Farmen=Schmarn.
Entweder sie droppt oder sie droppt nicht.
Diesem Teil nachzufarmen kann....Tage...Monate JAHRE? dauern..


----------



## phexus (19. August 2009)

sind das ^^ und das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  jetzt neue Satzzeichen? Sieht ja mal voll krank aus dein Text.
Tipps konnte ich leider keine neuen entnehmen.


----------



## ofnadown (19. August 2009)

so also der te ist in irrtum. ich hab die schildkröte ganz normal aus dem teich geholt.da war weit und breit null schwärme in sicht


----------



## phexus (19. August 2009)

ofnadown schrieb:


> so also der te ist in irrtum. ich hab die schildkröte ganz normal aus dem teich geholt.da war weit und breit null schwärme in sicht




Das ist eine ganz neue Variante. Man ist sich aufgrund der Übersetzungsfehler nicht einig, ob man sie auch so fangen kann ohne Schwarm. Wenn es wirklich so ist, wie du sagst, solltest du diese revolutionäre Neuigkeit bekanntgeben! www.elsanglin.com zB, die Seite für Angelwissen. Bisher hat es, glaub ich, noch keiner probiert, sie so zu fangen, da das Risiko der Zeitverschwendung zu hoch wäre. Im englischen Text heisst es sinngemäß, sie wäre in pools in northrend zu angeln, damit können sowohl Gewässer als auch Fischkreise gemeint sein. Im deutschen heisst es wieder: in alle Gewässern Nordends, was nahe legt, dass man sie auch ausserhalb der Fischkreise fangen kann. GMs haben dazu übrigens unterschiedliche Auskünfte gegeben..
Ich probiers, bis ich einen sicheren Beweis habe, weiterhin nur in den Kreisen.

Der vom TE angesprochene Angelspot vor Unupe ist tatsächlich mit Kreisen bestens versorgt und sehr zum fischen zu empfehlen.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. September 2009)

mich nachinein muss ich wirklich lachen...ich hab vielzuviele smileys gesetzt xD *lach* aber ich liebe nunmal smileys *g* um nen paar fragen zu beantworten: nein ich hab net 16std. am stück geangelt, sondern an 2 tagen xD definitiv kann man die mit skill 1 ausn schwärmen ziehn. und es geht wirklich nur in schwärmen am 'meer', hatte noch nie lange diskussion mitm nem gm :/ also ich benutze die schildkröte regelmäßig, ausserdem ist sie voll süss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zum abschluss möcht ich noch sagen: GNOMENPOWER xD und emocore is toll <333 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAMGgvBZUFQ...feature=related

So, der Thread wurde überarbeitet mit neuen infos und weniger smileys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kimbini (22. September 2009)

Wo wir hier das Thema "Angelerfolge" haben ... kann mir jemand mal den einen oder anderen sinnvollen Tipp zum Farmplatz der Kanalratte geben?


----------



## gerdmobach (22. September 2009)

Also ich kann nur sagen,du brauchst verdammt viel Glück und Ehrgeiz diese Schildkröte aus dem Wasser zu ziehen.

Nun ich habe auch mit einen GM gesprochen und er bestädigte mir das in jeden Fischwarm quer durch Nordend die Schildkröte droppen kann.Zudem benötigt man einen Angelskill von 580 um zu vermeiden Müll aus dem Wasser ans Tageslicht zu ziehen.Als Profiangler,ich nenne mich ma eben so (täglich 2 bis 3 Stunden weil ich so gut entspannnen kann vom Arbeitsstress) hab ich wirklich alles inkl. Anglerstuhl am Start.Mit einen Angelskill von 593 und stets 40 leere Taschenplätze hab ich schon so viel Fisch an Land gezogen,das ich einen Bankchar erstellen musste der den ganzen Fisch einlagert und in regelmässigen abständen verhögert.Ja ich hab schon einige Tausend Goldtalerchen verdient um selbst wenn die Schildkröte kaufbar wäre und soviel kosten würde um einen 2den Chopper (meinen ersten Chopper verdanke ich meinen Angelehrgeiz) kaufen zu können,aber das *Mistvieh* von einer *Meeresschildkröte* will einfach nicht anbeisen das isat halt so.

Respekt für die Angler die es geschaft haben ... und ein Petri Heil an die noch am Angeln sind.


----------



## Kimbini (22. September 2009)

Gerd, Kopf hoch, auch Du wirst eines Tages mal das Glück haben, die Schildkröte zu fangen.


----------



## Gierdre (22. September 2009)

gerdmobach schrieb:


> Also ich kann nur sagen,du brauchst verdammt viel Glück und Ehrgeiz diese Schildkröte aus dem Wasser zu ziehen.
> 
> ...aber das *Mistvieh* von einer *Meeresschildkröte* will einfach nicht anbeisen das isat halt so.
> 
> Respekt für die Angler die es geschaft haben ... und ein Petri Heil an die noch am Angeln sind.



Mir geht es ähnlich. Angle mir mein Buff-Food selbst zusammen und hab schon überall in Nordend immer wieder geangelt, aber von der Schildkröte keine Spur. Inzwischen habe ich auch aufgegeben das Ding jemals zu Gesicht zu kriegen.

Ich habe aber immer so ein Glück. Bei der Angel-Daily in Schattrath habe ich bisher ein Kroko erwischt. Habe mich total gefreut. Leider ist dann ewig keins mehr bei dem Kroko-Quest gedroppt. Dann endlich letzte Woche ist ein Kroko in dem Beutel! Nur war es der gleiche den schon hatte. Die kann man nicht tauschen, nicht verkaufen, nur entsorgen. Das ist ärgerlich! Auch die Dalaran-Ratte ich nun schon zum zweiten Mal am Haken. Toll! Kannst Du auch entsorgen.


----------



## suchtihh (22. September 2009)

Tipp an Alle  angehenden Schildkrötenbesitzer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab meine im Fluss unter Dalaran gefangen viele viele schwärme auf kleinem Platz erleichtert die sache ungemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

viel spass beim Fischen und PETRI HEIL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kimbini (22. September 2009)

suchtihh schrieb:


> Tipp an Alle  angehenden Schildkrötenbesitzer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



danke! werde heute nachmittag mal die taschen leeren und mein glück versuchen.


----------



## Sir Wagi (22. September 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ...
> 1.Die Schildkröte lässt sich nur in Schwärmen im *meer* fangen (lange diskussion mit gm *augen verdreh*)
> ...



Ich würd eher sagen, in allen Gewässern Nordends in den Schwärmen ... Ich hab meine aus so´m Tümpel in der Tundra ...


----------



## Starfros (22. September 2009)

Maradil schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist es echt so, dass es Accounts gibt, die einfach irgendwie mehr Glück haben, und welche, die weniger Glück haben. Ich spiele nun seit 4 Jahren, und war regelmäßig ZG, Kara, TdM etc. farme täglich das Baron Mount, aber nichts. Auch angel ich täglich 1-2 Stunden, keine Schildi oder Ratte oder so.
> 
> Is nur so eine Spekulation ^^




solche Spekulationen gab es schon zu Classic Zeiten . Man sprach von Gute Char ID oder schlechte,zeitgleich für MC und oder Bwl war es so das  random wer den Raid eröffnet hinzu kam noch wer zuerst in eine Instanz geht , wer den Plündermeister hatte zum Zeitpunkt des Bosskills und welche Klasse es zu dem zeitpunkt war usw.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (22. September 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht was ihr alle habt mit der Schildkröte XD Ich habe meine schon vor einigen Wochen zufällig beim Bufffood farmen bekommen *gg*
> Habe einfach ein paar Engelsdrachenfische geangelt und nach 10 Minuten war was lilanes zwischen den Fischen
> 
> 
> ...



Lilanes? Eher blau


----------



## seanbuddha (22. September 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> Ich würd eher sagen, in allen Gewässern Nordends in den Schwärmen ... Ich hab meine aus so´m Tümpel in der Tundra ...


ich dachte auch vorher überall...ich hab in nem see bei fort wildevar geangelt, doch da isse net gekommen. da hab ich nen gm angeschrieben und ihn gefragt^.^


----------



## holyman (22. September 2009)

Kimbini schrieb:


> Wo wir hier das Thema "Angelerfolge" haben ... kann mir jemand mal den einen oder anderen sinnvollen Tipp zum Farmplatz der Kanalratte geben?




Hallo Kimbini,

dreiviertel meiner Gilde, so auch ich haben bei der Ratte gute Erfahrungen mit dem Boot rechts neben dem Steg gemacht. Bei mir hat es gerade mal 8 mal Angel auswerfen gedauert, da hatte ich das Vieh.
Viele in meiner Gilde haben auch nur zwischen 5 und 20x auswerfen gebraucht. 

Viel Glück und Petri heil


----------



## TheEwanie (22. September 2009)

Maradil schrieb:


> also der Skill ist egal, die Dropprate is einfach, wie bei jedem mount das irgendwo droppt, sehr gering.


alsoo...Kann man die auch mit skill 150 kriegen?


----------



## Artherk (22. September 2009)

auch schurkeng gehen übers wasser nich lange aber es geht^^


----------



## TheEwanie (22. September 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> auch schurkeng gehen übers wasser nich lange aber es geht^^


nur mit glyphe


----------



## Duciducduc (10. November 2009)

ein früherer gildenmitglied von mir hatte die schildkröte mit skill 200+ geangelt, in dem see wo es die engelsdrachenfische gibt


----------



## Elendiel - Das Syndikat (28. Februar 2010)

Bin nun schon bei über 30 Stunden, über 6000 Fische - erfolglos :-(


----------

